# Amnesia freebies



## indicat33 (Jan 19, 2015)

Here's an Amnesia nug we are about to fire-up. Got 2 fem freebies of this with our last order from Herbies :View attachment 3334776View attachment 3334776- Nice & Smooth, a bit early but still much better than expensive local "dro" or "kind-bud". Fuck buying, we'll keep growing


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 19, 2015)

Was it an auto? I had a freebie that was a freebie..I grew it and the wife loved it..almost ordered more beans,but then I got my head out of a tank of chloroform....
Might bite the bullit for her still...
"some like jelly- jelly some like gold"


----------



## Soulkipper (Jan 22, 2015)

i've got an amnesia freebie from herbies that i'm going to clone then gang rape with some other freebies that came with the same order... hahaha. They were made for each other lol.

I really liked the pic of amnesia on the site.. yours isn't as bubbly as I would have imagined.. sucks


----------



## 420KushPharm (Jan 31, 2015)

Soulkipper said:


> i've got an amnesia freebie from herbies that i'm going to clone then gang rape with some other freebies that came with the same order... hahaha. They were made for each other lol.
> 
> I really liked the pic of amnesia on the site.. yours isn't as bubbly as I would have imagined.. sucks


My World of Seeds Amnesia is into day 62 from flip and she is looking and smelling amazing , looks wayyy better than the pic on the site hopefully yours is same pheno.


----------



## Soulkipper (Feb 3, 2015)

I dunno, it is a mix of plants though, but on the sites I've viewed the buds weren't too far from the pic, but the bubbling of the buds was what I fixated on.. The pic up above is a smaller bud compared to the main stem bud chosen for advertisement as well. 

I dunno how mine will turn out it's sorta acting up in the colder weather. I'm going to 24/7 the sunlight to try and combat that.


----------

